
On Disability and on Facebook? Uncle Sam Wants to Watch What You Post - mcenedella
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/10/us/politics/social-security-disability-trump-facebook.html
======
DrScump
State and local agencies already do this. One egregious local case:
[https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/02/01/sheriff-lieutenant-
ar...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/02/01/sheriff-lieutenant-arraigned-
for-allegedly-bodybuilding-while-claiming-disability/)

